# Woman specific saddles???



## Fallguy007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm asking this question for my girlfriend who is new into riding and seems to get incredibly sore around her.....well....um...you know what. Anyway I was just wondering if her saddle was probably designed for a man, and if there were saddles designed for a woman that actually make a difference? Any input would be greatly appreciated as I would love for her to enjoy riding as much as me but at the moment she's not a fan. Thanks


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

First- bike fit/nice pair of shorts
Next- yes, there are some saddles made "just for women," and she should try them, but don't make that a limiting factor, because they don't work for every woman.


----------



## Fallguy007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Do you happen to know of any good examples?


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

Best get her to a Specialized dealer so she can have her sitbone (ischial) width measured - this will indicate the proper saddle width. From there irt is a question of trying different women-specific saddles to determine which mix of cut-out shape and padding best suits her anatomy. Everyone is different so some experimentation is necessary. BTW it is crucial to get a saddle that is comfortable right from the start! With women there is no such thing as "you'll get used to it" or "let it wear in over a couple of rides".


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually... if it's seatbone soreness, then you'll normally get used to it with consistent riding. If it's any type of saddle sore/soft tissue pain (given that the saddle has been adjusted properly), even in the first 5 minutes, then it's not the right one. 

Specialized and Terry are both good brands to try because they have good return policies- so if she tries it and doesn't like it, then you can send it back. 

Try to stay away from overly-padded stuff. It can sound counter-intuitive, but those usually cause the most problems because their bulk interferes with pedaling, and you tend to sink down in them, which can cause pain, numbness, chafing, etc. 

Oh yeah... and make sure you've got a professional fit and a high quality pair of shorts (worst repeating!)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Terry makes saddles that a lot of the women here like. Personally, I ride a Selle Italia woman's saddle. It depends on what feels right to her. Everyone is different. 

A good LBS will let her swap out saddles until she finds the right one.


----------



## redpoint510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I was wondering if any ladies here use an SMP saddle. My fiancee really wants one for her new bike. Right now she's using a Ti Flite Gel with a cutout in the center and she says its "ok" vs. her old Ponza but she's thinking the SMP will do the trick for her. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

They're great for a lot of women, but, like all saddles, some women can't stand them. Cbike.com has a demo program. The "glider" model is a good place to start- it's mid-range as far as width and amount of padding.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

My wife and I recently bought a Cannondale tandem and she was unhappy with the stock saddle. We swapped it out for a Terry Falcon X and she is much happier.

However, as other posters have stated, saddles are a personal thing and it might take several tries to find the best one. We got lucky that my wife liked the first one we tried.


----------



## delofter (Sep 3, 2009)

My wife had the same problem then she bought a ISM Adamo typhoon saddle and loves it. It has a very small neck and is split.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

I can't remember what saddle I rode before the Terry Zero X, probably a stock Trek/Bontrager saddle. Actually, I briefly rode a Fizik Vitesse, which generally felt like I was getting kicked in the crotch with a pointy-toed shoe. That was quickly eBayed... I liked the Terry, and preferred the cutout, but realized that I have a pretty narrow sitsbones measurement and should probably ride men's saddles. The wider women's saddle caused some hamstring problems for me, which I still suffer from. I switched to a Selle San Marco, pretty minimal padding with a cutout. That's been great up until about mile 190 on long rides (I'm training for a 500 mile RAAM qualifier, hence the long mileage). 

I just now switched to a Cobb saddle: the V-Flow Plus. I can't say much about it other than the initial ride was pretty darned comfy and the design allowed me to tilt the nose of the saddle up a smidge (something I would NEVER have tried with the San Marco) to take pressure off my hands, shoulders and neck. A lot of long-distance riders and triathletes apparently swear by the V-Flow saddles and I can see why. I'm doing a 24 hour ride this weekend and I have high hopes... even with a saddle sore from my old saddle. The Cobb saddles have a six month money back guarantee, full purchase price refunded with a receipt for any reason during the first six months. It's hard to beat that...

The point of this story is that no one saddle works for every woman. Some women like gender-specific saddles. Some women can't ride them and need a narrower men's saddle. Some women like cutouts, some don't. Some like more padding, some like less. It also depends on what kind of riding you're doing (long, short), how you like to ride (forward on the nose, back on the saddle), how you like to climb (seated, standing), how upright you ride, etc. 

Take a look around at what's out there and give things a try. Buy some used saddles on eBay if you can't find one you like with a good return policy. It's basically hit or miss for the most part, but you learn what you like. Personally, I have learned that I prefer a men's saddle with a cutout, but need a smidge more padding and a wider cutout for longer distance riding. My cross bikes still have the Terry Zero X's on them... different saddle, different application.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try the Moonsaddle which has no horn at all. It just grips your sit bones and puts no pressure, vibration, or friction in tender parts. I've put almost 2000 miles on mine since January and will never use another type.

www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Trek2.3 said:


> www.moodsaddle.com


Mmmmm i suppose it could be a 'moodsaddle' depending on how one uses it  but me thinks a www.moonsaddle.com is what was intended.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

A moonsaddle looks like this. www.moonsaddle.com I now have over 2000 swelling free miles on mine.


----------

